# sunkissed goldens, any opinions?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is a member here at GRF. She can talk to you herself or you can PM her.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi There! :wavey:

Feel free to PM or email me if you have any questions!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I "know" someone on another golden retriever forum who has a couple of Sunkissed dogs and is extremely happy with them.


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

woopps lol i didnt know she was a member. i wish there was a list of breeders here on GRF somewhere *hint* *hint* 
u guys r so tough on breeders on the board it just makes the job of the people wanting puppies sooo much easier lol


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I "know" someone on another golden retriever forum who has a couple of Sunkissed dogs and is extremely happy with them.


Oh ya? I'm glad to hear that, do you know who it is?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Erica Ferland.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Erica Ferland.


Ah yes, Murphy & Teller!  Erica's a very good friend of mine.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

SunGold said:


> Ah yes, Murphy & Teller!  Erica's a very good friend of mine.


Murphy and Teller are outstanding in obedience and agility, and both are gorgeous dogs to my untrained eye. I remember how excited Erica was awaiting Teller's arrival.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Kara is fantastic....you will not be disappointed if you contact her! As I posted on another thread, we happily share ownership of Ripley's White Wedding (a pup we bred and is my avatar) with Kara and are also expecting to welcome a pup out of Nova and Shimmer later this year.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Murphy and Teller are outstanding in obedience and agility, and both are gorgeous dogs to my untrained eye. I remember how excited Erica was awaiting Teller's arrival.


Yes they are, Erica does a great job with them. Teller just went to his first Agility trial over the weekend (he's 19 months old). She got some great videos of him:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAeBpQMTc-0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejn1sMlP848


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He looks gorgeous and was having a lot of fun. Great opening weekend to me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome videos- 19 months? Very inspiring.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Teller looks like he is having so much fun! That is so awesome!!


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

My MIL got her pup from Sunkissed. Mindy is a great girl!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Erica Ferland.


Hey, is this the same Erica who is on GRIC? I remember her. I'm hoping I can watch her and her GR's someday at PawsnEffect in Hamden. I think they had an event there once and she participated.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Yep, the same. She's on her way to Nationals just now, and very excited.

this is her doggy web

http://www.magicagoldens.com/


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I would love to have a pup just like Teller, in looks and personality...in another life perhaps! But who knows?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Yep, the same. She's on her way to Nationals just now, and very excited.
> 
> this is her doggy web
> 
> http://www.magicagoldens.com/


Thank you...If you hear before I read that there is event in Hamden and she's going, let me know. I haven't really communicated with her much, but I remember she and I were trying to help Sandra (she's in Canada) when she lost her GR's photos (snow angels) when her computer crashed. 

I knew I recognized the name Sunkissed, but now I'm thinking this is the same person who does DogMomAbby's website???

Wow, is that website new?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

DogMomDogDesigns is a different person. She's on here too, but doesn't post often. Abby who has Penny and Sera. Lives in Washington State. Not sure what her name is on here.

Sun Kissed is Kara, Magica Goldens is Erica.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> DogMomDogDesigns is a different person. She's on here too, but doesn't post often. Abby who has Penny and Sera. Lives in Washington State. Not sure what her name is on here.
> 
> Sun Kissed is Kara, Magica Goldens is Erica.


I found it. I guess my old brain isn't as bad as I thought it was.

*Website created & maintained by: **SunKissed Golden Retrievers*
All images and/or graphics are © Copyright 2005-08 DogMom DogDesigns


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Thank you...If you hear before I read that there is event in Hamden and she's going, let me know. I haven't really communicated with her much, but I remember she and I were trying to help Sandra (she's in Canada) when she lost her GR's photos (snow angels) when her computer crashed.
> 
> I knew I recognized the name Sunkissed, but now I'm thinking this is the same person who does DogMomAbby's website???
> 
> Wow, is that website new?


I'm sitting here with Erica now! We are roommates at Nationals! I remember the show in Hamden, I went with her that time. She said she doesn't have any plans to return there, it's a pretty far drive, but who knows! I'll post some candids from the Nationals in the show section.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Please, please, many photos. I had to cancel my hotel room bc of Tango's elbow surgery. I wanted to watch Tally's littlermate Gabe(Goldiva's Dancin N The Moonlight). He is with the Derosiers in dogs 12 months to 18. Best, best of luck to you. This is all very exciting.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

SunGold said:


> I'm sitting here with Erica now! We are roommates at Nationals! I remember the show in Hamden, I went with her that time. She said she doesn't have any plans to return there, it's a pretty far drive, but who knows! I'll post some candids from the Nationals in the show section.


I missed this post.  I live right around the corner from the facility and my two trained there with Kathy and Kara. Tucker trained for a beginner course in agility with Melody. I don't drive very far so I would have loved it if you two were both there. I understand the long rides...


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

*Small world!!*

Hey y'all - heard my ears ringing 

We're back from nats too - pictures and vids on my blog (urkie.blogspot.com)....

I know your boy Gabe btw...I was bringing Teller back and forth to Canada to show with Graeme and Emily Burdon. Jason Bailey (Emily's bf) was showing Gabe - when I'm there I try to help them out, bringing dogs ringside, etc - he's a sweetie! Such a "golden"! Though I wouldn't unleash him in a china shop. 

Erica


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know. Have heard about Gabe being naughty about his leash. We have his brother Tally who is looking to finish his CD tomorrow and is soooo safe in a china shop.

I cant wait to see your blog pictures!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Hey y'all - heard my ears ringing
> 
> We're back from nats too - pictures and vids on my blog (urkie.blogspot.com)....
> 
> ...


Hey, Erica, welcome to the forum!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thanks Ann!!*

How are you feeling these days? Hope you're recovering from your bump in the night.
E


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Erica! Welcome aboard.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I just finished watching Teller's first agility trial.. what a gorgeous golden.. and he looks like he's having the time of his life too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome Erica!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go Teller! What a boy of many talents. . . It was fun looking at your pictures and website. Thanks for giving the link.


----------



## GoldenPenny (Jun 21, 2015)

We're adopting a Sun kissed puppy on July 11th and are so excited! The puppies are AMAZING and the parents are gorgeous. We went during a hectic doggie reunion but Karma still found to talk to us about the litter abd introduce us to Marshall and Sorbet (the parents). All of the grown-up dogs there were active, healthy and sweet. Sun Kissed Goldens are absolutely wonderful.


----------



## GoldenPenny (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry, Auto correct. The breeder's name is Kara.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------

